
Amazon shares fall 6% as Trump renews attack - anigbrowl
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-trump/amazon-shares-fall-6-percent-as-trump-renews-attack-idUSKCN1H9185
======
mankash666
Consider this:

"President Trump’s comments are consistent with industry sources we have
spoken to in the shipping industry, who often label Amazon’s deal with the
USPS as a sweetheart deal”

If true, pricing one vendor at half that of the others might be unfair, if the
vendor is providing the same quality of service. Equal pay for equal work
should apply here

